# Hexagon wrench & bolt



## clarifying

Can someone please tell me how to translate 
hexagon wrench & bolt (these are camera's accessories) 
into Spanish?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Misflanders

Maybe: llave y tuerca exagonal??


----------



## clarifying

Have you seen/used it it with these words? (in photography?)
Thanks for responding my question!


----------



## Misflanders

No, sorry. I dared to suggest an answer because I have recently had to buy many mechanical equipment in a foreign country, including wrenches, bolts, screws and several other tools and those where included, but not refered to photography. I'm sorry I can not be of much help.


----------



## clarifying

Thanks for trying!


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think a hex key and bolt for a camera would be any different from any other, just smaller!


----------



## vicdark

Misflanders said:


> Maybe: llave y tuerca exagonal??


 
Creo que más bien sería *llave y perno de cabeza hexagonal*

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## k-in-sc

Talking about an Allen wrench, right? And bolt with hexagonal indentation in the head, like this?
http://www.hostelshoppe.com/images/tech/rfender4.jpg


----------



## clarifying

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, you never said exactly what it was, or how you were going to translate it ...?!


----------

